# Off-Topic Discussion > General Discussion >  Kung Fu Fighting!

## Bryan

http://media.putfile.com/EastEnders-...ng-Fu-Fighting

from the Mitchells: Naked Truths video

----------


## Siobhan

Classic... lmao  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 
how young were they???

----------


## Debs

that was so funny!!!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

Lol when peggy walked in  :Rotfl:

----------


## willow

i remember seeing this ages ago, but i can't remember where!!!  how funny!!!!

----------


## Bryan

> i remember seeing this ages ago, but i can't remember where!!!  how funny!!!!


the mitchells: naked truths video

----------

